

Ask HN: What's your favorite HN thread? - r15habh


======
jrbedard
The one on recursivity: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3550767>

~~~
xcubic
I see what you did there...

------
tokenadult
My favorite (sub)thread

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=328819>

from 1211 says ago described Japan during its "lost decade" in the context of
a thread about predictions of a downturn in venture capital funding for start-
ups.

"Q: Anyone here lived through the Japan depression care to share their
experiences with us?

"A: It was terrible. People were forced to eat raw fish for sustenance. They
couldn't get full-sized electronics, so they were forced to make tiny ones.
Unable to afford proper entertainment, folks would make do by taking turns to
get up and sing songs."

That made me feel a lot less bleak about the recession in the United States,
which may now be ending.

